# John Deere 340 skidder



## Aaron441 (Apr 6, 2011)

Does anybody know anything about a John Deere 340 cable skidder? My neighbor just bought a skidder and we think it is a 340, but can't tell for sure. All the serial number tags are gone. This one looks smaller than 440's I have seen, but maybe it is just because it has small tires, I don't know. 
I work at a Deere ag dealer and the parts book we have shows 340's as being naturally aspirated. This one is has a turbo. The cast numbers on the block don't help because the same block fits 340's and 440's. 
If anybody has any hints so I can tell what this is that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## frankyslog (Apr 8, 2011)

*deere 340 series*

yes they indeed made them , they were pretty neet machines ,expensive as i ve been told . about $60.000 us for the 340 d turbo model, back in 1985 . 76.0 flywheel hp, and 70.0 to the back , if it has a turbo it may be a factory d model ,or possibly retrofit turbo components on it. about 18 inches ground clearance with good rubber , and 13.495 lbs give or take . they also made the 330 d . most bought 440s ,540 s the 300 series did not sell as well as deere had planned . however still worth its weight in gold to some im sure . exspecially in select grade hardwood thinning. probably ahead of its time in its intended usage bracket, imho hard to come by also i have only seen 2 for sale and neither of them where in michigan . congrats on a good find . how does the machine run/work out ? i hope this helps out . franky


----------



## mingo (Apr 9, 2011)

The 340 will have a shorter wheel base than a 440. My friend has one, it is a good pulling machine for it size but it is a bit tippy.


----------



## MR.STIHL036 (May 21, 2011)

my dad still has his there a great machine


----------

